# Looking for information



## fyremsresq (Feb 17, 2006)

I have recently acquired a Lytport IV Demand Resuscitator, Inhalator with aspirator. Like the ones used on Emergency TV series years ago. I am trying to figure out how to get a manufacture date on this thing and a value, as i have added it to my collection of old ems equipment.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 19, 2006)

Where's TTLWHKR?  He knows about this stuff.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 19, 2006)

TTLWHKR is going to be your man for this one.  My google search shows the LA Fire Department and our site as being the two places that have the information.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> TTLWHKR is going to be your man for this one. My google search shows the LA Fire Department and our site as being the two places that have the information.


 
Yeah... TTLWHKR, maybe SafetyPro....


jon


----------



## fyremsresq (Feb 20, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> TTLWHKR is going to be your man for this one.  My google search shows the LA Fire Department and our site as being the two places that have the information.


Ok so who or what is TTLWHKR and where can i find them?


----------



## Jon (Feb 26, 2006)

Ping..... TTLWHKR... take a look at this


----------

